#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  An evenng in KL

## Looper

Went for a wander round KL this evening.

Food stalls in Bukit Bintang back alley with a TeakDoor favourite!



Little did I know as I took this photo the drama that was going on inside.



Jumper on the 6th floor.





Rescue team had their net stretched out 1 metre above the floor.



Only one of them was wearing hard hat even though none of them were looking up.



I was looking forward to seeing whether the 1 metre high net would be up to the job but he was taking ages. I went off to get some ice and see the Christmas tree.



Came back but the team were still waiting around in their christmas rescue gear.



I gave him another 20 minutes before I gave up and went to watch the dancing fountains.



The view from trader's bar.



Dilli's kind of hangout. Cheapest beer is half pint of tiger for 25 ringit but use of the gay pool unicorns is included in the price!



Got a happy massage from a gorgeous indo girl on Bukit Bintang. Must have blown about a quarter of a pint and my storker would not go down for about an hour afterwards (no it was not medically assisted!). I went for fish and chips at British pub and had to keep my bag on my lap.

Then back to the hotel in the rental!

----------


## NamPikToot

Nice one Loops. Interesting the Jumper Patrol's camo get up, wonder what the idea is on green and orange.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I don't think that net would save his life, however it would stop an awful lot of mess.
Nice ride loops :Smile:  and thread.

----------


## katie23

Very nice. Thanks for the pics, looper dahlink.  :Very Happy: 

Was this a business trip or a post bday treat to yourself? 

If ever you go to PI, contact me and I'll take you hiking. We're go to the 9/9 difficulty, with "knife edge" and "kiss the wall" parts, so you won't feel short changed. Heh.  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

It’s the go to place for foreign visitors. Most of your needs can be satisfied in that quarter depicted in your photos.

I prefer the overhead rail link as my transport. Very cheap and speedy access to Bukit Bintang and easy to get to centrum and the lovely Chinese markets.

Im calling bs on that last pic.   :Wink:

----------


## Switch

https://teakdoor.com/malaysia-forum/1...hopefully.html

----------


## parryhandy

Nice pics . What's that jumper got between their legs ?

----------


## Maanaam

> Jumper on the 6th floor.


Hence the choice of name for the restaurant, Pattaya Special?

----------


## cisco999

> Nice pics . What's that jumper got between their legs ?


Sure that's a bloke?

----------


## Dillinger

> I gave him another 20 minutes before I gave up and went to watch the dancing fountains


You didn't miss anything

https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/ca...-of-klcc-mall/

----------


## Looper

> Im calling bs on that last pic.


Yes indeed. That was actually Dilli's ride waiting outside the gay unicorn bar!




> Very nice. Thanks for the pics, looper dahlink.
> 
> Was this a business trip or a post bday treat to yourself?


Persian GPGF has gone to back to Persia for Christmas holidays early. So the Persian cat is holidaying in a cat resort hotel in Australia at $21 a night for a few days while I refresh my memory of SEA!




> If ever you go to PI, contact me and I'll take you hiking. We're go to the 9/9 difficulty, with "knife edge" and "kiss the wall" parts, so you won't feel short changed. Heh.


Thankyou darlink katie! What a delicious sounding offer. I have never had my wall parts kissed but I like to live life on the knife edge and will try anything anything once  :Smile: 




> You didn't miss anything


Coont should be jailed for wasting everybody's Saturday evening. There was about 2 thousand people milling around waiting for the swan dive.

----------


## katie23

@looper dahlink - be careful of what you wish for. Mountains with knife edge and kiss the wall parts are extremely difficult. But if you're up to the challenge, then I will be too.  :Wink: 

Here's a sample of those difficult parts - there are pics & a vid in the blog post re: Mt Guiting-guiting (a.k.a. G2), considered as one of the hardest climbs in PI. 

Kenneth Esguerra - Adventure Seeker | Frustrated Traveler | Web Developer: Hiking Adventures #29: Mt. Guiting-Guiting Traverse - The Dream Climb

----------


## Looper

That looks like some serious climbing Miss Katie!

I did the Annapurna circuit in 2014 but there was none of this sweaty groping in crevices with fingers involved!



That fella has made a wise choice of brown hiking trousers  :Smile: 

This is Annapurna taken from the mountain opposite above Upper Manang.





Anyway, if you promise to hold my hand on the knife edge then I am in!

 :Razz:

----------


## Jack meoff

Young Katie is in for a shock when Hugh Grant shows up at the airport  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Young Katie is in for a shock when Hugh Grant shows up at the airport


Yeah, but he's looking more craggy than them rocks.  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> Yeah, but he's looking more craggy than them rocks.


This evening's Bukit Bintang special massage lady was from Myanmar and she said I had very soft skin, I will have you know!

My well serviced ballbag has more than a few wrinkles though, it has to be said!

----------


## pseudolus

Live a bit dangerously - step behind the food stalls in Jalan Alor and it is throbbing with brass willing to take you up to a dodgy smutty doss house for a knee trembler.

----------


## Looper

^I noticed a few smokin cuties waiting in the shadows in Jalan Changkat tonight.

----------


## baldrick

> Yeah, but he's looking


is that what an extreme combover looks like ?

----------


## pseudolus

> ^I noticed a few smokin cuties waiting in the shadows in Jalan Changkat tonight.


A lot of fools say KL is boring and no action - there are stunners everywhere. 

The cars you see with 4-5 girls stuffed in with a bloke in the driving seat sat around waiting - thats an OKT (pimp) and them be his broads that he sends up to hotel rooms.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Loopy doesn't do brass....Lulu will be looking at flights  though

----------


## HuangLao

> ^ Loopy doesn't do brass....Lulu will be looking at flights  though



Looking forward to the foreseeing book....

----------


## Dillinger

Those 3 dirty bastards would make a good movie-
 Loopy, Lu and Psu too

----------


## Dillinger

There'd be worse flicks

----------


## pseudolus

> Got a happy massage from a gorgeous indo girl on Bukit Bintang. Must have blown about a quarter of a pint and my storker would not go down for about an hour afterwards (no it was not medically assisted!)





> ^ Loopy doesn't do brass.


He most certainly does.

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile: missed that bit

He really does live up to his avatar then

----------


## pseudolus

Not arrrrfff

----------


## Looper

I am officially an old man. An elderly gentleman in his stately 50s is allowed to pay for a bit of hows-your-mother now and again. It is perfectly respectable at my age!

I arranged this very evening to have my faithful manservant tenderised in the finest baby oil available to mankind however the young lady from Vietnam who was availing herself had the temerity to ask for payment in advance after performing a nice 1 hour oil massage. That is simply not cricket, I told her.

Back to the hotel now. It is a sad day in south east asia when a gentlemen has to put his hand to the pump and hand-crank his own man-handle!

 :UK: 

I am off to Saigon for the first time later later in the week so I hope this is not an ill wind and portent of Vietnamese things to come (or not come as the case may be).

 :Sexylady:

----------


## pseudolus

> Back to the hotel now. It is a sad day in south east asia when a gentlemen has to put his hand to the pump and hand-crank his own man-handle!


Remember those cars full of birds I mentioned earlier? Walk to the hotel foyer, see the doorman / concierge and say "have you got a number for an OKT" and self priming pumping will not be necessary.

----------


## harrybarracuda

if you were at KLCC you were but a five minute walk from the whore-laden dingy hole opposite the Shangri La.

 :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> A lot of fools say KL is boring and no action - there are stunners everywhere.


Plenty of action. Lived there for a year in early 80s. Had a condo on the hill above Jalan Alor. All changed now but no shortage of girlie action. Sunday at the Istana Hotel Disco was the hotest spot. Full of philipina maids who went there after mass at nearby catholic church.

Back then OKTs were easy to find or mostky they found you if yiu stood still for a minute anywhere on Jalan Sultan Ismail.

----------


## pseudolus

> Istana Hotel Disco


First place I ever stayed in KL! Well, in the hotel, not the Disco. In fact I don't think the disco was open then (2008).

----------


## kmart

Good pics, Looper. Was there in July for the Manny Pacquiao boxing match. Managed to get in a visit to the Towers and the Bird Park. I love KL and the greenery / space of the place.

----------


## Dillinger

^ at last, a fellow non-monger :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ at last, a fellow non-monger


Who is the other one?

----------


## Dillinger

On this forum?

Thats a tough un...

Hmmmm

Misskit?

----------


## pseudolus

I seem to recall that she has a sneaky happy ending in a Thai Massage joint - she fell asleep with her phone in her pocket on vibrate.

----------


## Lostandfound

I am in KL and having much less fun. Tending to my apartment following the departure of my Datin crack whore tenant.

----------


## pseudolus

Go and have a rub and tug and relax a little.

Dilli's in town and ready for you

----------


## Lostandfound

Loopy. Pop round to. My condo for a beer. Tell the Concierge you're Detective Inspector Doombar from Europol.

----------


## Lostandfound

Opposite Westin Hotel.

----------


## Looper

Masjid Jamek (Jamek Mosque)



Merdeka Square





Bike cat



With merkin girl

----------


## Looper

> Go and have a rub and tug and relax a little.


Yes indeed L+F. Get to it!

Lovely young lady from Cambodia this evening was impressed that I could chat a little bit in Khmer and put a bit of extra elbow grease into the job at hand!

So I sail of to Saigon with an an empty ballbag and a smile which bodes well!

She went a bit overboard with the oil though and it was running down my legs after I left so squelching up the road in my sandals was like being at a skating rink.

----------


## Looper

The towers are photographable from many angles








> I love KL and the greenery


This building was like the hanging gardens.



This burka lady looked hot but was with her husband so I decided not to bust a move by the fountain.





Bedtime.

Good night all.

----------


## NamPikToot

> impressed that I could chat a little bit in Khmer and put a bit of extra elbow grease into the job at hand!
> She went a bit overboard with the oil though and it was running down my legs after I left so squelching up the road in my sandals was like being at a skating rink.


And right there is why TD keeps its place at the very top of the "What you need to know" as a SE Asia traveller websites - always useful tips in every thread. Top man Loops.   :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

> Yes indeed L+F. Get to it!
> 
> Lovely young lady from Cambodia this evening was impressed that I could chat a little bit in Khmer and put a bit of extra elbow grease into the job at hand!
> 
> So I sail of to Saigon with an an empty ballbag and a smile which bodes well!
> 
> She went a bit overboard with the oil though and it was running down my legs after I left so squelching up the road in my sandals was like being at a skating rink.


where does this lady ply her wares? I can regale her with tales of building chicken houses in Cambo

----------


## kmart

> ^ at last, a fellow non-monger


 :smiley laughing: 

Me and a mate took our respective missus' along to what should have been a lad's weekend.. Massive Brownie Points deficits overturned.

----------


## Looper

> where does this lady ply her wares? I can regale her with tales of building chicken houses in Cambo


She can be found of an evening at the corner of Jalan Changkat (where all the good pubs are) and Tengkat Tong Shin which is kind of parallel to Jalan Alor.

Anyway Saigon has its game organised when it comes to massage.

$9 and the lady comes to your room for an hour!

And you are not even allowed to tip her. It is against regulations, sorry luv, I don't make the rules!

----------


## NamPikToot

> Anyway Saigon has its game organised when it comes to massage.
> sorry luv, I don't make the rules!


Not being picky, but she's a bit , you know, butch?

----------


## pseudolus

Nice guns on her. Rather flat chested though. 

Dressed like a Grotpacker so as to not draw attention to herself as well? Clever girl. Well worth 9 bucks.

----------


## katie23

Nice biceps there, loopy darlink. I think I'm in lurvv.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

Is "No Tip" a euphemism for "No Hanky Panky"? [No sexual services therefore no extra payment is required]

----------


## Looper

> Nice biceps there, loopy darlink. I think I'm in lurvv


Darlink Miss Katie, you are making me blush in places i did know it was possible to blush!




> Is "No Tip" a euphemism for "No Hanky Panky"? [No sexual services therefore no extra payment is required]


I don't think that is the deal Nev. I was doing a bit of googling and it seems that massage in Saigon often has a quoted price but that a hefty tip is often expected which catches tourists out. So this place says 'no tips' so there are no surprises i presume.

Anyway I ordered up the finest masseuse that the hotel could lay hands on and she was very nice and slinky and cute.

Halfway through she surreptitiously locked the room door but then curiously did not offer any specialties even though we were getting on quite well.

Not sure what the go is but I will continue my research and report back!

The Saigon ladies really are a sight to behold.

Slinky and slim to a tee with perfectly drawn almond eyes.

----------


## pseudolus

> Darlink Miss Katie, you are making me blush in places i did know it was possible to blush!


Your bellend?

----------


## Looper

> Your bellend?


I was not going to say 'bell-end' to the lovely miss Katie pseudo as she has promised to hold my hand on the knife-edge so I am trying to play my cards right.

----------


## Looper

Back in Lumpy tonight.



Nice sunset over the Andaman as we came in to land.



This lassie was using a classic canon S100 to capture the scene just like the one I lost at Seoul airport in 2013.



Some aeronautical pornography with flaps gaping.



Nice clean bus with dials on dashboard and silent gearbox.



Strange wedge shaped building in Chinatown



Don't know what they are building behind it but it is huge.

----------


## katie23

nice pics, loopy dahlink.  :Very Happy:   Glad you enjoyed your trip.  :Wink:

----------


## Looper

> nice pics, loopy dahlink.


You are too kind my lady - thankyou dahlink Miss Katie!

Bit of a wet one for the final lap of my world tour.

Just missed a bolt of lightning coming down right between the towers which would have made for a crackling good shot.



But the quintessential KL selfie must be had come rain or shine.



Last wander through the 'Tang.







Indo-lady was nowhere to be found and the mischievous twinkle in myanmarese massage minx's cat-like eyes did not presage any pythonesque tomfoolery so I find myself holding my hose in one hand as I salute farewell to the lovely ladies of Lumpy with the other!

 :UK: 



Not a night for biking





Even the head hunter's hells angels called it an early night.

----------

